# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ขายยางรถยนต์ใหม่ ราคาถูก

## holiday

ขายยางรถยนต์ราคาถูก ของใหม่ หลายขนาด TOYO Bridgestone Goodyear Maxxis FALKEN

โปรโมชั่นราคาพิเศษ 

ยางกระบะ Firestone 195r14 รุ่น CV 9000 ราคา 1,750/เส้น ยางปี2015

ยาง MAXXIS รุ่น MA918 ขนาด 185/65R14  ราคา 1,250/เส้น ยางปี2015  

ยาง MAXXIS รุ่น MA P1 / MA202 ขนาด 195/60R15  ราคา 1,300/เส้น ยางปี2015

ยาง MAXXIS รุ่น MA P1 / MA202 ขนาด 195/65R15  ราคา 1,400/เส้น ยางปี2015

ยาง MAXXIS รุ่น MA579 ขนาด 205/70R15  ราคา 1,850/เส้น ยางปี2015  

ยาง MAXXIS รุ่น MA579 ขนาด 215/70R15  ราคา 2,000/เส้น ยางปี2015  

ยาง Bridgestone รุ่น B390 ขนาด195/65R15 ราคา 2,050/เส้น ยางปี2015

ยาง MAXXIS รุ่น MS800 ขนาด 205/45R17 ราคา 2,300/เส้น ยางปี2015

ยาง MAXXIS รุ่น MA707 ขนาด 235/60R17 ราคา 3,500/เส้น ยางปี2015

ยาง Bridgestone รุ่น D684 265/65R17 นำเข้าจากอินโดนีเซีย ราคา 4,400/เส้น ยางปี 2015 มี 4 เส้น

ยาง Continental รุ่น MC5  ขนาด 245/45R18  ราคา 3,450/เส้น ยางปี2015

ขายยางรถยนต์ใหม่ ราคาถูก 
Bridgestone ยางรถกระบะ
195r14 รุ่น R677 ราคา 2200/เส้น
205/70 R15C รุ่น R611  ราคา 2750/เส้น
215/70 R15C รุ่น R611  ราคา 2850/เส้น
215/65 R15 รุ่น R627  ราคา 2900/เส้น
225/75 R15 รุ่น R669  ราคา 3900/เส้น
215/65 R16 รุ่น R611  ราคา 3500/เส้น
245/70 R16 รุ่น D689/D840   ราคา 4600/เส้น
265/70 R16 รุ่น D689/D840   ราคา 4900/เส้น
265/65 R17 รุ่น D684   ราคา 5300/เส้น

Goodyear ยางรถกระบะ
195r14 รุ่น D MARK ราคา 2100/เส้น
215/70 R15C รุ่น DURASPORT  ราคา 2600/เส้น
Maxxis ยางรถกระบะ
195r14 รุ่น MA579 ราคา 1750/เส้น
205/70 R15C รุ่น MA579  ราคา 2250/เส้น
215/65 R15C รุ่น MA579  ราคา 2300/เส้น
215/70 R15C รุ่น MA579  ราคา 2300/เส้น
225/75 R15 รุ่น AT700  ราคา 2800/เส้น
235/70 R15 รุ่น AT700  ราคา 3000/เส้น
235/75 R15 รุ่น AT700  ราคา 2900/เส้น
215/65 R16 รุ่น HP600  ราคา 3200/เส้น
245/70 R16 รุ่น AT700  ราคา 3800/เส้น
265/70 R16 รุ่น AT700  ราคา 4100/เส้น
265/75 R16 รุ่น AT700  ราคา 4400/เส้น
235/60R17 รุ่น MA707 ราคา 4500/เส้น
265/65 R17 รุ่น AT700  ราคา 4600/เส้น

265/75 R16 รุ่น MT764  ราคา 6300/เส้น  mud
285/75 R16 รุ่น MT762  ราคา 6500/เส้น   mud

30 9.5 15 Maxxis AT700 ราคา3700/เส้น
30 9.5 15 Maxxis MT764 ราคา4200/เส้น mud


Bridgestone ยางรถเก๋ง
175/65 R15 รุ่น EP200 ราคา 2650/เส้น
185/60 R15 รุ่น EP200 ราคา 2500/เส้น
195/65 R15 รุ่น EP200 ราคา 2500/เส้น
185/55R16 รุ่น EP200 ราคา 3100/เส้น
205/55 R16 รุ่น EP200 ราคา 3700/เส้น
205/45R17 รุ่น MY02  ราคา 3200/เส้น

Michelin
225/55R16 รุ่น Primacy LC ราคา 5400/เส้น

Goodyear ยางรถเก๋ง
185/60 R15 รุ่น ASSSURANCE DURAPLUS  ราคา 1700/เส้น
195/50 R15 รุ่น ASSSURANCE DURAPLUS  ราคา 2100/เส้น
195/55 R15 รุ่น ASSSURANCE DURAPLUS  ราคา 2000/เส้น
195/60 R15 รุ่น ASSSURANCE DURAPLUS  ราคา 2000/เส้น
195/65 R15 รุ่น ASSSURANCE DURAPLUS  ราคา 2000/เส้น
205/65 R15 รุ่น ASSSURANCE DURAPLUS  ราคา 2200/เส้น


Maxxis ยางรถเก๋ง
185/65 R14 รุ่น P 1  ราคา 1400/เส้น
185/60 R15 รุ่น MAP 1  ราคา 1850/เส้น
195/50 R15 รุ่น I PRO  ราคา 2100/เส้น
195/55 R15 รุ่น I PRO  ราคา 2100/เส้น
195/60 R15 รุ่น MAP 1  ราคา 1600/เส้น
195/65 R15 รุ่น MAP 1  ราคา 1650/เส้น
205/65 R15 รุ่น MAP 1  ราคา 2100/เส้น
205/45 R16 รุ่น I PRO  ราคา 2800/เส้น
205/50 R16 รุ่น I PRO  ราคา 2700/เส้น
205/55 R16 รุ่น I PRO  ราคา 2600/เส้น
205/45 R17 รุ่น I PRO  ราคา 2900/เส้น
205/50 R17 รุ่น I PRO  ราคา 2800/เส้น
215/45 R17 รุ่น I PRO  ราคา 2950/เส้น
215/50 R17 รุ่น I PRO  ราคา 3100/เส้น
215/55 R17 รุ่น I PRO  ราคา 3200/เส้น
225/50 R17 รุ่น I PRO  ราคา 3400/เส้น
225/55 R17 รุ่น I PRO  ราคา 3350/เส้น
225/40 R18 รุ่น I PRO  ราคา 4250/เส้น
235/40 R18 รุ่น I PRO  ราคา 4450/เส้น
235/45 R18 รุ่น I PRO  ราคา 4450/เส้น

Dunlop
185/65 R14 รุ่น T 1 ราคา 1400/เส้น
185/60 R15 รุ่น T 1 ราคา 1700/เส้น
205/45 R17 รุ่น LM704  ราคา 2800/เส้น
215/45 R17 รุ่น LM704  ราคา 3400/เส้น
215/55 R17 รุ่น LM704  ราคา 3500/เส้น



Falken ยางญี่ปุ่น ผลิตในไทย

Falken ยางรถเก๋ง
195/50 R15 รุ่น ZE 912  ราคา 1900/เส้น
195/55 R15 รุ่น ZE 912  ราคา 1900/เส้น
195/60 R15 รุ่น ZE 912  ราคา 1950/เส้น
205/45 R16 รุ่น ZE 912  ราคา 2350/เส้น
205/55 R16 รุ่น ZE 912  ราคา 2450/เส้น
205/45 R17 รุ่น ZE 912  ราคา 2750/เส้น
215/45 R17 รุ่น ZE 912  ราคา 2850/เส้น
215/50 R17 รุ่น ZE 912  ราคา 2900/เส้น
225/40 R18 รุ่น ZE 912  ราคา 3850/เส้น
235/40 R18 รุ่น ZE 912  ราคา 4050/เส้น
225/45 R18 รุ่น ZE 912  ราคา 3950/เส้น

Falken ยางรถกระบะ
245/70 R16 รุ่น TZ 04  ราคา 3650/เส้น
265/70 R16 รุ่น TZ 04  ราคา 3950/เส้น
245/35 R20 รุ่น FK 452  ราคา 5200/เส้น
245/40 R20 รุ่น FK 452  ราคา 5400/เส้น
245/45 R20 รุ่น FK 452  ราคา 5500/เส้น


ยาง  TOYO นำเข้าจากญี่ปุ่น  สนใจโทรสอบถามราคาได้ครับ



ยางบางรุ่นบางขนาดทางเราอาจลงประกาศไม่ได้ทั้งหมด โทรสอบถามเพิ่มเติมได้นะครับ


สนใจติดต่อ คุณ นที 092-4976742
Line Id : nateetyre

สะดวกรับสินค้า นนทบุรี สะพานพระราม5 หรือ พื้นที่ใกล้เคียง ตจว สอบถามได้ครับ

ยางบางรุ่นยังไม่มีตัวอย่างให้ดู เพราะติดเรื่องลิขสิทธิ์ ทางเราจะรีบดำเนินการแก้ไขให้แล้วเสร็จโดยเร็ววัน ขออภัยไว้ ณ ที่นี้ด้วยครับ



**ราคาขายนี้เป็นราคา/เส้น ทางเราไม่มีบริการเปลี่ยน หรือ ผ่อนสินค้า
ยางบางรุ่น ไม่ได้สต๊อกไว้ อาจใช้เวลา 2-3วัน ในการจัดส่งได้


ท่านที่มี Facebook เข้าไปกด Like ให้ด้วยนะครับ >>>> https://www.facebook.com/nateetyre มาเป็นเพื่อนกันครับ ขอบคุณครับ



ส่ง
20 มค 58 คุณ อาคม/สุพรรณ  massix ma579 จำนวน 4เส้น
1 กพ 58คุณ วสันต์/ระยอง toyo จำนวน 4 เส้น
14 กพ 58 จัดส่งให้ สาทิศน์ ซาว์ด / สิงห์บุรี
26 กพ 58 จัดส่งให้ คุณ ด.ต พก ใบไพศาล / จ.อุทัย
28 กพ 58 จัดส่งให้ สาทิศน์ ซาว์ด /สิงห์บุรี
16 มีค 58 จัดส่งให้ สาทิศน์ ซาว์ด / สิงห์บุรี
11 เมย 58 จัดส่งให้ คุณ เอกสุระ / ภูเก็ต
4 พค 58 จัดส่งให้ คุณ วิทวัส / นครนายก
29 พค 58  จัดส่งให้ คุณ ชลิสา / พังงา
20 มิย 58 จัดส่งให้ คุณ เยาวณี / นครศรีธรรมราช
23 มิย 58 จัดส่งให้ คุณ จตุพล / ชลบุรี
11 กค 58 จัดส่งให้ คุณ ประภาส / เพชรบุรี
17 กค 58 จัดส่งให้ คุณ สาทิศน์ ซาว์ด / สิงห์บุรี
25 กค 58 จัดส่งให้ คุณ โอ ลูกค้าเก่า / ระยอง

----------


## QRM

205 50 16
205 45 16
ราคาเท่าไรครับ

----------


## holiday

> 205 50 16
> 205 45 16
> ราคาเท่าไรครับ


ขอเช็คราคา ก่อนครับ

205/45 R16 รุ่น I PRO  ราคา 2800/เส้น
205/50 R16 รุ่น I PRO  ราคา 2700/เส้น

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------


## holiday

สนใจสอบถามได้ครับ

----------

